# Photos are FINE - How do I Upload from LG Shine



## kneed2know (Apr 10, 2006)

I have an LG Shine cell phone, and use A T & T (Cingular) cell phone service. I have taken a series of photos using this phone and now want to upload them to my PC. I bought a USB connecting cable, hooked it up and get a message that the connection failed. In searching on Google I found "Driver Dective" did a download thinking that it would have/find a driver for this cell phone allowing me to upload photos. NO LUCK!!

Any and all help would be greatly appreciated.

ENJOY THOSE LEFTOVERS!!

Don


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You need to either have a microSD card and have the camera put the photos on the external memory or buy a phone tools package for your phone. I have the LG CU515, and I have a 2gig memory card in it and I just let the camera store the photos on that. Then I configure the camera's connection to emulate mass storage when connected to the USB connection, no drivers required. You can also move MP3 ring tones and wallpaper pictures to the phone and store them on the microSD card as well.


----------

